# What is PVUNIWIEN andHPSS-NDAPI



## bmags (Dec 6, 2006)

I started seeing hits on my firewall for UDP port 1081 and 1217. Googling these ports has left me frustrated because I cannot find out what is using these ports.

Anybody?


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

PVUNIWIEN looks like it might be a WinHole Trojan.


Please read this thread


Please download HijackThis . This program will help us 
determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded. Click 
on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\ 
Run a scan and save the log file. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
*Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.* 


Post your HJT log in HJT Log Help Forum
and an analyst will help you.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

What firewall do you use?


----------

